

An Unexpected Ass Kicking - ASquare
http://impossiblehq.com/an-unexpected-ass-kicking

======
ColinWright

        Do things that have never been done.
    
            -- Russell Kirsch,
               inventor of the computer.
    

The stories related from when this was submitted two years ago are similarly
excellent:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4342790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4342790)

There have been other submissions, although none have any discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4460745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4460745)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4363317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4363317)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7785009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7785009)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4359776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4359776)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4341217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4341217)

There are others, but they've been deleted, although one can still find some
of them with this search:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=unexpected+kicking#!/story/forever...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=unexpected+kicking#!/story/forever/0/unexpected%20kicking)

~~~
ASquare
Thanks - clearly I didn't check if it'd been submitted earlier expecting it to
be identified if it was.

Was quite surprised to find that the submission took successfully - which I
wasn't for something this old (even though I just came across it).

Is there some time limit after which HN accepts the same URL even if it's been
submitted earlier?

